# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  YouTube Playlist Maker Program

## Damein

First off, the reason I did not post this in any of the code banks is because I wrote this in a Macro-Language (But its not only Macro orientated) called AutoIt.

*Update as of 11/26/11*
Reduced memory usageShortcuts can now be used. (CTRL+1 for Next Song. CTRL+2 for Previous Song)Slicker GUIFixed a bug with first run of program

To first explain, this does not actually create a playlist on YouTube.com. It's just one to make a stand-alone playlist on your PC that you can listen to on YouTube. I wanted to quickly share my "Current" song listings with friends, so I thought this up.

What it does is:

You create a playlist name, and then load that playlist. From there you can add/remove songs and then play the play list.

In the play section you can play, skip or go back on the list.

There are instructions to how to share your playlist with others, its not complicated. You just have to share your .INI.

Here are some screen shots.

Main GUI:


Playlists:


Here is the source:


```
Removed source, it was too long to fit in post. Can send if requested. ~1200 lines of code.
```

*Updated: 11/26/11*

And here is the full version, with the .exe and Help file:
http://www.mediafire.com/?o9j2li9uicg5cht

(File scanned with: Virus Total, came up with 1 problem. This is my first time using this website, so I dunno what it means exactly. I've just seen people do it before and figured I should do it to confirm its legit.)

Report: http://www.virustotal.com/url-scan/r...27c-1320889132

If someone else has any scanning utilities then that would be great.

As a side note, some Firewalls/Anti-Malware detect the .exe as a Trojan. This is due to it needing to connect to YouTube through the program itself, not the usual browser. To read up on this you can visit the AutoIt forums, located at: http://www.autoitscript.com/forum/

And for actual definition of why the AutoIt language has been deemed a virus, read this post from one of the MVP/Developer's

http://www.autoitscript.com/forum/to...ally-infected/

Let me know what you guys think!

Any comments or suggestions or bug reports please, don't hesitate to post!

----------


## akhileshbc

Looks good  :Thumb: 

There's some Youtube API if you are interested : http://code.google.com/apis/youtube/overview.html 

 :wave:

----------


## PokarFace

gjdm! I'll use it during winter when I hibernate and watch youtube videos for the rest of the day =-)

----------


## Damein

Alright, I did some MAJOR over haul of the program. Created a slicker looking GUI, and added some functions.

Updates in the first post  :Smilie: 

Also, thanks for the link akhileshbc, I will look into that. I would love to be able to attach the API and start the next song automatically etc. when the song ends. Can't wait until I have some time off to check it out  :Smilie:

----------


## akhileshbc

Looks cool now  :Thumb: 

But I think, you could change the font/fontcolor of the button text. It will look better. Just a suggestion  :Smilie: 

 :wave:

----------


## Damein

Hmm, I could look into that. Maybe a white text color. I'll get back to you on that  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Could the source be converted to another language say VB.NET?

----------


## Damein

Oh yeah, I'm sure it easily could be. The only thing this does is embed an IE window and then just uses INI files to read all the data. Pretty simple for some people I assume. I haven't learned enough VB to create it here yet, but I plan to someday.

Also, as a side note. YouTube decided today to change the way they AutoPlay their videos, so at the moment you have to press the play button on some videos in order to have them play (Before you could just load a window and it would auto play)

IF I can figure out this damn API I could easily change that, plus add a TON of features to it (Auto-start next song, etc. etc.) but alas, I have never messed with ActionScript, or COM very much.


As soon as I figure this stuff out I will be posting an update!

----------


## Damein

Alright, so apparently YouTube did a quick update and accidentally turned off the autoplay for opening videos, so thats no a problem anymore. I still can't control the API without a web server so thats on the back burner for now. I am going to be keeping an eye out for a way to control YouTube's controls, but for the moment having to manually do it will have to do.

I have updated the first post with the updated script. I had some complaints that the script was eating up memory so I reduced the memory usage, so thats been fixed.

That's all for now, enjoy!

----------


## Hack

> First off, the reason I did not post this in any of the code banks is because I wrote this in a Macro-Language (But its not only Macro orientated) called AutoIt.


What about this one?   :Smilie: 

_Moved To Codebank - Other_

----------


## Damein

Oh snap, I didn't even notice a other.

Thanks for moving it!  :Smilie:

----------

